# Masonic Lawyers



## HoustonNick (Mar 2, 2009)

I started a Group called Masonic Lawyers for all Masons who are also members of the State Bar.  If your an attorney, please join.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 2, 2009)

A mason AND a lawyer? Talk about a conundrum!

Just kidding, brother! Sounds like a good idea. Good luck with it.


----------



## LRG (Mar 2, 2009)

A great brother is Patrick Mahoney-Houston.
He as donated his service and time to Grand Lodge for a couple of years now

Great Brother


----------



## joepax69 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can any of you reccomend a Brother MM that's actively practicing family law in the greater Houston area? I'm going through a divorce that's not your typical divorce, but it shouldn't be difficult. We've agreed on the division of property but she's not wanting the divorce. I was hoping to get through this without hiring an attorney but I believe I'm going to have to and would prefer hiring a Mason if needed to do so. Thanks for any hopeful suggestions that might follow.


----------



## M.Prejean (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm starting at STCL next month. Guess I'll join in a few years


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 9, 2011)

joepax69 said:


> Can any of you reccomend a Brother MM that's actively practicing family law in the greater Houston area?


 
I've heard good things about this Brother:

 Duke, Charles L - Duke & Momberger
 9225 Katy Fwy # 200, Houston, TX
 (713) 932-7776


----------



## joepax69 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you for the info. Bill.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 22, 2011)

I am very interested in law and would like to become a lawyer. I would like to know of any brothers that are lawyers have a need for an assistant or intern. Although I do not have a paralegal degree I am willing to learn law from the ground up. I'll work hard, be on time and give my very best each day. 

Thank you very much for your time. 

Best,

Bro. Jerry Johnston
San Jacinto Lodge #106
Willis, Texas
Marshal 2011-2012
Arabia Shrine


----------



## Cody (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully I can join you in a couple years.


----------



## AKing (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone here know of a MM Family law attorney in Portland , Oregon?
Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 21, 2017)

If ur in Portland check with the local lodges or contact GL

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 21, 2017)

Txmason said:


> I am very interested in law and would like to become a lawyer. I would like to know of any brothers that are lawyers have a need for an assistant or intern. Although I do not have a paralegal degree I am willing to learn law from the ground up. I'll work hard, be on time and give my very best each day.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> ...


I don't know what its like in your area, but it is very tough being a lawyer if you're not a partner. New Jersey for example has 1 lawyer for every 215 people. Getting hired is tough. Moving up the latter requires long nights and weekends. You're not making 200,000 year as a gofer, but your student loans will still be there.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I don't know what its like in your area, but it is very tough being a lawyer if you're not a partner. New Jersey for example has 1 lawyer for every 215 people. Getting hired is tough. Moving up the latter requires long nights and weekends. You're not making 200,000 year as a gofer, but your student loans will still be there.


That post was about six years old.  You may have set a record.

And if one is trying to climb a latter [sic] that may explain some of the problem. 

And being a partner requires long nights, weekends and holidays. I worked July 4.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> That post was about six years old. You may have set a record.


Yep, I believe that 6 years even beats my posting to old topics, lol.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a habit of not checking dates. Oh well...


----------



## Andrew Osorio-Martin (May 30, 2018)

Good evening all,

I am a British Freemason looking for some advice from my esteemed brothers from over the pond. 
I am looking at starting the immigration process to move to the US to be with my wife. Would anybody be able to lead me into the direction of a lawyer that would be kind enough to help me?

Many thanks
EA Brother Martin
Initiated - 3-28-18


----------



## Bryan Reuse (Jul 11, 2018)

Looking for a brother MM practicing family law in Abilene Texas


----------



## Christopher Thompson (Jul 11, 2018)

Andrew Jee, whom is a Past Master of Jewel P Lightfoot #1283, is one of the best if not the best DWI lawyers in Texas. He is in the Dallas area.  www.uptowndwi.com


----------



## Bryan Reuse (Jul 11, 2018)

Does he also do Family Law?


----------



## Christopher Thompson (Jul 12, 2018)

Bryan Reuse said:


> Does he also do Family Law?


Honestly, I don't want to say he does or don't.  I know his specialty is DWI's but he does criminal defense so not too sure about Family Law. I am leaning more towards no.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 13, 2018)

Andrew Osorio-Martin said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I am a British Freemason looking for some advice from my esteemed brothers from over the pond.
> I am looking at starting the immigration process to move to the US to be with my wife. Would anybody be able to lead me into the direction of a lawyer that would be kind enough to help me?
> ...



I believe you could just walk into an American consulate office or the embassy in London and ask. If I were you I would get on the internet and do some googling. Good luck.


----------



## james#49 (Nov 28, 2019)

Good Morning Brothers!

Sent from my SM-N960U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jose Gregorio Diaz (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi Brother,

Any recommendation for a brother immigration lawyer?

Thank you in advance,

Jose G Diaz


----------



## Benjamin Sorenson (Aug 20, 2020)

***** PRAYER EMERGENCY *****

Hello Brothers.

My Name is Benjamin Sorenson, I Live in Elko, MN. I have a Wife, 4 Children, (Braxton13B, Austin6B, Atalie Grace1.5G & Wyatt 3 Weeks OldB)

My Wife and I own a Automotive repair shop (Sorenson Automotive) and have been running it for the last 15 Years.

We attend Prior Lake Baptist Church in Prior Lake, MN.

I am the Junior Deacon for MN River Valley Lodge 6 in Savage, Minnesota

I've been a Master Mason for 5 Years and am a member of the Scottish Rite.

On the Honor of a Mason, As a Brother in Christ this is not what happened, this is not who we are.

All I know is 1st and foremost My Wife Alexia and I need your prayers. We have gotten into something that has now been twisted beyond recognition, it's ugly and it's scary but as scary as it may be and as horrible as it is to think of what COULD happen to Alexia and I, to our family and to our children it is also important to rejoice with us in our sufferings because through our suffering it produces the kind of endurance, hope and character that Alexia and I need to overcome this with Christ and to Trust in his Love and the Peace that he provides.

The MOST important thing you can do for us right now Brothers and Sisters is to Pray, please, pretty please just Pray because God is in Control of all things and he knows what is best for us. Pray that Alexia and I stay fixed on Christ, that we put all of our Trust and keep all of it in him and his plan for us that no matter how this may end Pray that Alexia and I continue to fight this together, with each other, with love. Pray that God guides us to the right people who can defend Alexia and I, someone that God can do his work through and Pray that God grants us Clarity, Emotions that are Reliable and that when we speak to allow God to speak through us, to not focus on what we want but what God wants for Alexia and I.

I can't really get into all the specific details about it but in a nutshell Alexia and I have been taking care of her Mother for a really long time now., ( Over 8 Years now ) Her mom is an Alcoholic and REFUSED to deal with absolutely anything in her life. (She Was Living with us ) One day Alexia and I decided that she needed to get off the Alcohol for good, there was a verbal argument, a phone call was made, things were said, lies were told to the investigator, stories exaggerated with her being under the influence, the drinking continued and here we are.

The situation has now escalated into VERY, VERY BAD, Major Crisis. I have a summons on Sept 02 and Alexia has a Summons on Dec 21st.

4 Felonys, Financial Exploitation Vulnerable Adult, Theft By Swindle.
20|Years $100,000 x 4

Yes, I know it looks bad. I swear on the Honor of a Mason we are innocent.

Alexia and I are trying to find attorneys that can Defend us to clear our name from this. This is considered a "White Collar Crime" and has a price tag of $50,000 - $125,000 Per Person. I just don't have any idea of what we're going to do. If we use a Public Defender (Court Appointed Attorney) there is a high chance we could spend 20 years in prison because they are not able to do the work and get and present the evidence (that we have or can obtain) required to clear this up Alexia and I can't get that kind of liquid money that quickly together. I have until Sept 02 to get an attorney retained and or bail together, Alexia has until the Dec 21st to do the same thing. If I go in for Court on Sept 2nd (12 Days) my Wife Dec 21st without Bail or an attorney it will be near impossible to gather the documents we need to fight this while being incarcerated. It's just a earthquake and tornado coming at us so quickly with no time to react, trying sooo hard right now to stay fixed on Christ but at the same time worried and planning for our children in case the worst does happen.

All these years being a Mason and in Lodge we have heard lectures of horror stories about brothers facing tragedy and the lecture ends up the same conclusion. No matter how big or how small "if the brother would have just asked" mabee there would have been a way, things mabee could have turned out different. So I'm not going to debate with myself if I'm worth it or not, or if if this is to big or anything like that.

If there is absolutely anything you or anyone or any Brother you know that can help us out in anyway possible please I am begging you.

Pray

Pray some more.

If anything happens to us please protect our children.

Do we know anyone that knows anyone that know a guy?

Pray

Make this . . . .

Help me retain an Attorney and or Bail before Sept 2nd and an Attorney and or Bail for my Wife Dec 21st.

Is there any Brothers in the world who are attorneys who can deal with "White Collar"

Pray Alexia and I
Pray for our Children
Pray for my Mother in Law
Pray for the Prosecuting Attorney 
Pray for the Detective

If you would like to call me and pray with me that would be so awesome. 612.202.3977

Other Thoughts:

To trust in him and to love him without conditions, like his love is for us. Trusting and Knowing that God is in control of ALL things. Trusting in Him with and through everything whole heatedly Not just when it is convenient for us but always.. Knowing within every ounce of ourselves that he loves us and that he knows what is best for Alexia and he knows what is best for me. And the outcome of this could be bad. Really Bad... We could loose everything, loose our children, we could be in prison for 20-80 years. But if that is God's plan for us, that is his plan!!! And Praise the Lord for it! We Praise him for our suffering. He has a reason for it and who am I to challenge God's reason for his plan? It's for the betterment of Alexia and I anyways! Letting God take control without question or without fear. FEAR about what could happen to our freedom, lives, home, possessions DOESN'T GLORIFY GOD. So trusting in him and not being scared. Being 110% accepting. But through it all FEARING God and his wrath if not following in the path of Christ. It looks like..... Not sitting around. Being Fearful. (Idle hands are the devil's tools) God always provides a way of escape if you trust in Him.. (Again through only 100000 Percent. Not at my convenience and with a full and glad heart always) Instead of letting fear take over, spending time with him in prayer and in scripture just me alone with him and also with my wife because we are ONE and we can use and Gain God's strength together because he told us and promised us that combined there is more power through it. Facing this together with Love, the kind of love that God intended, Doing things in and with our lives that ONLY Glorify God and to advance the Gospel in his name. Not being bitter, or resentfull torward lies that have been said about us or people who are attacking us but being at peace with it and them and praying for our oppressors and accusers that they may find Christ if they have not and that God can do his work through them. Reading scripture like the storys of JOB and Paul gaining strength through them.


----------



## deyoyo (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi my brothers am a Freemason looking for immigration lawyer a Freemason brother to represent my wife .


----------



## usar123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Great Idea Brother!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 6, 2022)

deyoyo said:


> Hi my brothers am a Freemason looking for immigration lawyer a Freemason brother to represent my wife .


That seems a terrible idea. You should choose the best Lawyer you can afford, with this approach you're saying that you don't want a woman Lawyer who might be better than a Freemason.


----------

